# Animal Kingdom Villas Question



## Shelb14 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is a bit of a strange question, but has anyone with pollen or animal allergies and/or asthma stayed at AKV?  Did it aggrivate your allergies or asthma?  

I have pretty severe pollen allergies (allergic to all tree & grass pollens I was tested for) and after we ate dinner at Sanaa a few years ago, we went out to view the animals. I then proceeded to have a major allergy attack, so I took some benadryl (it was all I had with me) and as soon as we got back to our room I fell asleep for the rest of the evening.  

I love the idea of waking up to the animals and AK is my favorite park.  It's possible the timing of my allergy attack was just a fluke.  My husband has asthma and some pet allergies, so he thinks a stay at AKV might not be a good choice for us.  I would hate to be miserable there for an entire week, but I also would hate to skip this park.  Just curious if anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Mar 5, 2015)

I doubt if you were close enough to animals to do anything, but I just checked www.pollen.com and Florida is the worst area for pollen in the US today. If you want a savannah view, ask for a higher floor in a better season.


----------



## Negma (Mar 6, 2015)

My wife is in your situation health wise and has never had a problem, we stayed there last year for 6 days and she was out on the balcony everyday watching the giraffes etc. No problem.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 6, 2015)

Negma said:


> My wife is in your situation health wise and has never had a problem, we stayed there last year for 6 days and she was out on the balcony everyday watching the giraffes etc. No problem.



And what time of the year was your wife's visit? 

This resort is a wildlife preserve ... I have been out on the area near Sanaa ... there is a wood fire pit, many of the same plants as under the balconies and the critters. Plus, the feed trucks and elite tour vehicles several times a day drive over the dirt paths, too. And when it rains, their are puddles of water.

How is your health at a farm with live animals? Or at a zoo?


----------



## Negma (Mar 6, 2015)

We were there in November. OK with zoos, she can not go to farms etc. We went to a cirque show with horses..bad...

Realistically everyone is different but that was our experience


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 6, 2015)

Negma said:


> We were there in November. OK with zoos, she can not go to farms etc. We went to a cirque show with horses..bad...
> 
> Realistically everyone is different but that was our experience



November starts the winter season in Florida.....could that be the reason .. not flowering, tree & plant pollen & with a dew at night.


----------



## Shelb14 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I understand everyone's allergy circumstances are different, but was curious to hear about others experiences. We are going in Aug this year, I wonder if the pollen counts are as high then?? Here in New England my allergies are the absolute worst in May-Jun, but span from Mar-Jul.  Acupuncture has helped tons and I prefer it to allergy meds.  I will do a little research on the Pollen seasons in Orlando. Negma's wife sounds similar to me in that zoo's do not pose any problems, but being around hay (farms) is a problem for me. One of my worst allergies is to Timothy grass which I believe is what hay bales are made of.  I've never had any trouble on the safari...which gives me hope that AK might be ok for me.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd also try DIS or MO forums for more feedback -- Disney and DVC specific forums respectively.


----------

